# Mérida has moved into the top spot on the National Quality of Life Index



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

The capital of Yucatán edged up from last year’s second place to oust Colima, the capital of the state with the same name, which moved down to sixth place in the fourth annual survey of Mexico’s most habitable cities. 
Mérida ousts Colima as Mexico's best city

Interesting...I couldn't deal with the weather year round in Yucutan. Anyone live around Saltillo as that's a place you don't read much about.


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

mes1952 said:


> The capital of Yucatán edged up from last year’s second place to oust Colima, the capital of the state with the same name, which moved down to sixth place in the fourth annual survey of Mexico’s most habitable cities.
> Mérida ousts Colima as Mexico's best city
> 
> Interesting...I couldn't deal with the weather year round in Yucutan. Anyone live around Saltillo as that's a place you don't read much about.


My home state took a a fall! I doubt Colima has gotten worse Merida must have gotten that much better!lane:


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

mes1952 said:


> Anyone live around Saltillo as that's a place you don't read much about.


Not that long ago there was a lot happening in and around Saltillo, as it was suggested as the headquarters of Los Zetas. But, more pressure has been applied by the EPN administration to not report those cartel type crimes, so your guess is as good as any. There was a time when we stopped for the night there, but in the last 6 years or so, no. Actually, in that time we have been through Saltillo twice, both in the day, and both to eat at a favorite restaurant. Gets cold in winter. Lot of construction both times. Spent 8 hours in jail there back in 1999. Would not want to repeat the experience, although I had a lawyer and things went very smoothly( yet very slowly), except for being put in a cell with a drunk and about $9000 USD in my pocket.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mes1952 said:


> The capital of Yucatán edged up from last year’s second place to oust Colima, the capital of the state with the same name, . . .
> 
> Interesting...I couldn't deal with the weather year round in Yucutan. . . .


I wonder if weather was one of the factors used to compile this index. Mérida is a lovely city, but the hot and humid weather would drive me nuts!


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Maybe hot and humid does not detract from the quality of life for those responding to the survey. Colima has been on or near the top of that list a lot and summers here is quite hot and humid. Colima's drop this year might have something to do with the frequency of eruptions of the Colima Volcano. The "ash rain" we got a few weeks ago definitely did nothing to improve quality of life.


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

dwwhiteside said:


> Maybe hot and humid does not detract from the quality of life for those responding to the survey. Colima has been on or near the top of that list a lot and summers here is quite hot and humid. Colima's drop this year might have something to do with the frequency of eruptions of the Colima Volcano. The "ash rain" we got a few weeks ago definitely did nothing to improve quality of life.


Are you in manzanillo or Colima?


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

ZaPatton said:


> Are you in manzanillo or Colima?


I am in Colima, in the northern part of the city.


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

dwwhiteside said:


> I am in Colima, in the northern part of the city.


Nice my family's house is close to the centro and have much family in la villa...
How long have you been in Colima? I know how hot the summer is made my straight hair curly lol


----------

